# How to get straight lines on stucco?



## IAJack (Oct 1, 2020)

I am going to be doing a color change on a exterior knocked down stucco type finish. The trim ledges and window surround trim are approx 8" wide and stick out 1", and are the same finish, but the trim color different from the main wall color. How can I get straight lines between the trim and wall. I will be rolling and brushing this, not spraying. If I mask it off it will bleed in the stucco finish. 

Should I tape the top of the trim edge and put down a bead of caulking in the corner along the tape? I do not care as much on the underside as the trim overhang will hide the bleed. 

Pics of finish and trim ledges


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Close your eyes and hope for the best.:surprise:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm certain you'll get advice to run a bead of caulk. That's one option. The best is to spray.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

We do this often with window popouts. Foam glued to the brown coat thin stuccoed over. I just make a real quick pass with very little paint on the brush to strike the line, then use the side of the brush going out from the line to fill in the stucco grooves. Then just roll tight the side and face. An old brush that is pretty stiff is the best.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Brush and roll stucco. Ouch.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

just face it off. Looks a lot better than trying to wrap it. I've painted probably a hundred stucco houses just like that. not with a brush and roller, though.... Face it off with a trim roller.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Tough Stucco taped straight as you can

Rub those edges hard as you can

Spray it at a 90 deg angle to the tape

Ive done this with great success

Straight lines on stucco are relative,no one cares like you do

I mean the Tape should be duct tape or similar,something for stucco,years ago I painted an Exterior of a dentist office for kids that had 12 colors,I think I used Gorilla Tape,Came out nice and straight


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Use a small tip to spray over your taped line


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

yup, use a strong tape, dig into the edge with force and hit with a brush since youll be brushing. good enough


----------

